# Direction of self-build costs in 2008?



## Thinfield (13 Dec 2007)

Full planning permission acquired which expires in 2012. No major rush to build but wondering if its worth progressing during 2008.
Is there any indication that the slowdown is resulting in downward pressure on builders quotes?
Or are raw material costs pushing things in the other direction?

Any feedback appreciated. Location of build is Kerry.


----------



## dh0661 (13 Dec 2007)

for what its worth I would reckon to hold tough -- I think that these guys will be queuing outside your door looking for work


----------



## joejoe (14 Dec 2007)

dh0661 said:


> for what its worth I would reckon to hold tough -- I think that these guys will be queuing outside your door looking for work


 
This may or may not be the case with regards the construction labour force, but the price of building materials in general are not going to do anything but increase.

What I seem to be finding is the good trade contractors and small builders are still working away and with the change in the budget this may stimlate one off housing further... Lets hope so 

Best wishes with your self build

Joejoe


----------



## lfcjfc (14 Dec 2007)

I agree on the price of materials. Currently just completed roof stage in a self-build. In the past 2 weeks, I have had notice of price increases from 2 builders merchants that I have been using - seem to be price increases 0f 8-10% across all the high volume things you would use - blocks, cement, stone, timber. 
As regards labour, I'm finding that the highly recommended tradesmen still have plenty of work on.


----------



## snowdrop (14 Dec 2007)

I have to echo the other posters.  we're starting an 1100sq ft extension in january.  the decent builders/tradespeople are all busy - even getting tenders (5) proved time consuming and certainly no sign of desperation from any of our preferred builders.  They all seem to have sufficient work on.

I would imagine its the developers and bigger guys that are experiencing problems as opposed to the guys specialising in one-offs.


----------



## lastbuilders (15 Dec 2007)

I would echo the thoughts on materials increasing. I got my letter from Roadstone in the post this week stating from January concrete was going up 6 euro m3, blocks by 35 euro per 1000 etc etc. 

Lastbuilders


----------



## kildarebuild (17 Dec 2007)

Materials are going up alright. Agree with the fact that anybody recommended in their line of work are busy, its more developers, contractors that would not be busy.

So if your going down the route of direct labour. Start now - get quotations for each stage of your house.

Also ask the contractors for quotes, its the contractors that would be dropping their prices i would expect...


----------

